
Alphabet division aims to fix public transit in US by shifting control to Google - bloat
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/jun/27/google-flow-sidewalk-labs-columbus-ohio-parking-transit
======
sharemywin
Flow would also vary the cost of parking spaces according to demand. On
weekends, prices might drop in business areas while they climb near music
venues. Sidewalk claims this would increase income from parking by 10%.

However, Pozdnoukhov says that variable pricing is far from proven. “A pilot
project in San Francisco was not very well received,” he says. “If Sidewalk
can show value to drivers, it could be a different game, but that’s easier
said than done.”

you think....

~~~
sharemywin
I bet the city could really pull in some money if they were allowed to charge
for 911 calls too. "...I see, sir, please be calm. I know there is an intruder
in your house...again how much do you have left on your credit card..."

------
fred_is_fred
Serious question: What's the last successful product that Google rolled out
(not purchased)?

